# fehlermeldung



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

nachdem mein pc vor ein paar tagen streikte und nun wieder hergestellt wurde, kann ich mich bei wow nicht mehr anmelden, sondern bekomme immer folgende fehlermeldung

http://www.myimg.de/?img=Unbenannt1582.gif

weiß jemand von euch, was das zu bedeuten hat und was ich machen soll?
ehrlichgesagt hab ich keine sonderlich große lust, das ganze neu zu installieren und wieder ewig die patches runterzuladen-.--


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

kennt sich keiner damit aus?
ich will auch wieder zocken, heul...


----------



## dimelton (23. Januar 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83712&sid=3

habs zwar nichtgelesen, aber vllt hilft es ja.


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

danke für den tipp, aber das hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter, das, was bei mir kommt, ist da nicht dabei.

sonst noch jemand einen vorschlag?

ps: wenn ich das ganze neu installiere, bleiben die patches dann erhalten oder muß ich das alles nochmal machen?
ich hab davon leider nicht so viel ahnung...


----------



## Squishee (23. Januar 2007)

schonmal mit der repair.exe veruscht?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (23. Januar 2007)

Was für bzw. wie viel Speicher hast du drin ?

"Memory could not be read" tönt evtl. nach RAM-Problemen.

Versuch mal einzelne RAM-Bausteine raus zunehmen und es zu versuchen. und so alle Speichersteine zu testen.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Was für bzw. wie viel Speicher hast du drin ?
> 
> "Memory could not be read" tönt evtl. nach RAM-Problemen.
> 
> Versuch mal einzelne RAM-Bausteine raus zunehmen und es zu versuchen. und so alle Speichersteine zu testen.



das liegt aber nicht an zu wenig ram sondern an der speicher zuordnung deines OS (außerdem steht da noch was von ner Zugriffsverletzung). Führ mal die repair.exe im wow ordner aus dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

hab grad dieses blizzard repair utility durchlaufen lassen und es brachte mir, alles repariert, der fehler besteht aber trotzdem weiterhin....

was mich außerdem wundert, hab mich grad im wow forum angemeldet, das tut man ja, mit seinen zugangsdaten und ich bin krieger, level 29, erscheine dort aber mit level 14, muß ich das verstehen?


----------



## Willmasta (23. Januar 2007)

Joa also der Fehler kommt immer wennde Hardware Probs hast, sprich die Treiber net, hast der Error #132 ist allgemein bekannt und Blizz (und ich ^^)
rät dir die neusten Treiber upzudaten und eventuell sone Ramchecksoftware runterzuladen und durchlaufen zu lassen. Den Ramchecker findeste bei Blizz aufer Homepage.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> hab grad dieses blizzard repair utility durchlaufen lassen und es brachte mir, alles repariert, der fehler besteht aber trotzdem weiterhin....
> 
> was mich außerdem wundert, hab mich grad im wow forum angemeldet, das tut man ja, mit seinen zugangsdaten und ich bin krieger, level 29, erscheine dort aber mit level 14, muß ich das verstehen?



vielleicht hilft dir ein Mod bei dem speicherprob.

Ja das ist bei blizz so die sind im forum nicht die schnellsten XD


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (23. Januar 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> das liegt aber nicht an zu wenig ram sondern an der speicher zuordnung deines OS (außerdem steht da noch was von ner Zugriffsverletzung). Führ mal die repair.exe im wow ordner aus dann sollte es wieder gehen.



Hab auch nix gesagt von zuwenig RAM. Geht nur darum, die RAM-Bausteine durchzutesten.


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

wie gesagt, hab mich mal im wow forum angemeldet und die schreiben irgendwas mit speichertests, schön und gut, auch mit link, ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber keine lust, mir da erst ne start up disc zu erstellen, ich hab halt keine ahnung von sowas, also nutzt mir das ganze nicht wirklich was, es gibt eben auch leute, die von dem ganzen technischen kram nicht unbedingt die ahnung haben, was weiß ich, wie man einzelne ram teile testet, hey, frauen und technik...
ich weiß, daß es lief, bis mein pc streikte und die eine festplatte ausfiel, allerdings sind die daten auf der anderen, also eigentlich dürfte es nix damit zu tun haben...

merci erstmal für eure hilfe, vielleicht fällt ja noch jemandem was ein...


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Hab auch nix gesagt von zuwenig RAM. Geht nur darum, die RAM-Bausteine durchzutesten.



dann hab ich das falsch verstanden sorry. XD Zum RAM testen kann ich MemTest86 empfehlen (Vorraussetztung Diskettenlaufwerk glaub ich)


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk und das ganze ist mal wieder komplett auf englisch, hab mir das vorhin schon mal angeschaut und das andere empfohlene programm, da muß man erst ne start up cd erstellen, ich kenn mich mit sowas aber absolut nich aus...

das is doch zum verzweifeln, die ganze zeit ging es doch auch...


----------



## buechse (23. Januar 2007)

Hm also oben hat jemand gecshrieben du solltest mal die neusten Treiber installieren, das hört sich für mich ganz logisch an.
Wenn deine Festplatte gestreikt hat, habt ihr bestimmt Windows neu installiert. Installier mal die neuesten Treiber für deine Grafikkarte, Motherboard ect.
Wenn du weisst, wo du die herbekommst ^^


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

ja, ich hab windows neu installiert, d.h. nicht ich, sondern ein kumpel und da er sich damit auskennt, gehe ich mal davon aus, das er den neuesten treiber drauf hat.
wenn dies allerdings nicht der fall ist, wo krieg ich das her?
ja ja ich weiß, frauen und technik, aber ich steh dazu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> ja, ich hab windows neu installiert, d.h. nicht ich, sondern ein kumpel und da er sich damit auskennt, gehe ich mal davon aus, das er den neuesten treiber drauf hat.
> wenn dies allerdings nicht der fall ist, wo krieg ich das her?
> ja ja ich weiß, frauen und technik, aber ich steh dazu...
> 
> ...


He he he,
der war gut, aber fein das Du dazu stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß bei Seite.

Im Ideal Fall vom Hersteller der Hardware seiner Webseite.
Da sind oft die Treiber zum Download bereit.

Aber da es ein Kumpel von Dir gemacht hat,
frag ihn einfach mal danach.

Zur Not gibt es auch noch die Seite www.Treiber.de


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

fragen würd ich gern, aber der is gestern abend in den urlaub geflogen, sonst würd ich hier jetzt nicht so hilflos rumhängen...

sowas nennt man halt schlechtes timing.
wie krieg ich denn raus, welchen treiber ich drauf hab bzw. brauch, war das net auch über die systemsteuerung?

ja, haut mich ruhig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> fragen würd ich gern, aber der is gestern abend in den urlaub geflogen, sonst würd ich hier jetzt nicht so hilflos rumhängen...
> 
> sowas nennt man halt schlechtes timing.
> wie krieg ich denn raus, welchen treiber ich drauf hab bzw. brauch, war das net aus über die systemsteuerung?
> ...



hier wird keiner gehauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja systemsteuerung/system/hardware/gerätemanager wenn du das willst. oder rechtsklick auf arbeitsplatz -->Eigenschaften-->Hardware-->Gerätemanger.

Da steht drin was du für hardware hast.


----------



## Willmasta (23. Januar 2007)

Also der Grafikkartentreiber lässt sich einfach herausfinde.

 Windowstaste(die kleine Flagge zwischen ctrl und alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) + r drücken.
Dann kommt ein Fenster auf in das du folgendes reinschreibst "dxdiag".
Dann kommt eventuell ne Meldung bei der du ok drückst und dann kommen sämtliche Info's über deinen Computer. Dann kannst du bei den Registerkarten "Anzeige" auswählen und schon sind die Informationen für deine Grakatreiber rechts ersichtlich.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

und wenn keine angaben dastehen, so wie hier?

http://www.myimg.de/?img=treiber1eb.gif


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

die gängigsten Grafiktreiber findest Du auf 

www.nvidia.de
www.ati.de

Schau aber vorher nach welche GraKa Du hast...dann Datei runterladen und ausführen.
Das gleiche gilt für Dein Motherboard. Jede Marke hat eine HP wo man die aktuellen Treiber runterladen kann.
Somit hättest Du schonmal die wichtigsten Treiber installiert.
Wievieb Arbeitsspeicher hast Du denn ?
Wenn es > 1 GB sind, dann nimm einfach einen Riegel nach dem anderen aus und teste diese einzeln um zu testen ob einer ne Macke hat.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

da hat einer vergessen den grafikkarten treiber zu installieren. mach mal bitte ein bild von deinem gerätemanager und über all wo ein fragezeichen davor ist mal anklicken


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> und wenn keine angaben dastehen, so wie hier?
> 
> http://www.myimg.de/?img=treiber1eb.gif



Genau meine Vermutung...Du hast gar keinen offiziellen GraKA - Treiber installiert...welche Grafikkarte hast Du in Deinem Rechner ?


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> die gängigsten Grafiktreiber findest Du auf
> 
> www.nvidia.de
> www.ati.de
> ...



langsam langsam nicht gleich den rechner auseinander reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . So wie es aus sieht ist hier nur vergessen worden die treiber zu istalliern. (am RAM liegts in den seltesten fällen)


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

so, hier das bild, leider hab ich null ahnung, woran ich sehe, was ich für ne grafikkarte hab.

http://www.myimg.de/?img=system4f3.gif

nu ja, in den urlaub fliegen und mich hier mit sowas sitzen lassen, grummel...


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

ups da ist ja noch nichtmal das mainboard richtig installiert. Da erkennt man wirklich gar nüx. Hast du noch irgendwelche verpackungen vom pc oder dessen bestandteilen??


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

Hast du Die Verpackungen/Rechnungen des PC's noch ? Da steht es drauf


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

zulsar und ich machen aus dir noch ein vollprofi mit diplom hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

nee, so neu is der rechner nun auch net mehr, is n hp pavilion k833.de, allerdings hab ich im netz bis jetzt net gefunden, was da für ne grafikkarte drin ist

war halt n komplettpaket und da is nix ausgetauscht wurden, bis auf die eine festplatte halt gestern, aber zu den technischen angaben steht net viel im netz

ich und profi, gröhl, da wirste eher alt und grau...


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

Also , lt HP gibt es diese Serie nicht mehr und ich kann auf der HP auch keine genauen Daten mehr finden...das Board scheint von Medion zu sein...was auch immer dahinter steckt...Hast Du denn noch CD's die bei der Lieferung dabei waren ? Da sind normalerweise (wenn auch etwas ältere) Treiber dabei


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

jo, sind aber nur die windows xp cd und die recover cd

motherboard ist board ms-7124 von medion, über grafikkarte finde ich allerdings nix...


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

recover CD hört sich gut an...wenn revover der Treiber betrifft...
Ansonsten geh mal auf www.hp.com -> Germany -> und ruf den Kundendienst an...aber erst nach dem Test der Recovery-Disk.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (23. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> jo, sind aber nur die windows xp cd und die recover cd
> 
> motherboard ist board ms-7124 von medion, über grafikkarte finde ich allerdings nix...



dann führ mal die recovery cd aus mit treibern siehts nämlich schlecht aus (fürs Board) hier mal ein link zum lesen


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

ich denke, ich werf die flinte ins korn, was weiß ich, was der rechner von mir will, xp will ich nich installieren, irgendwelche systemkompatibilitätstests durchführen auch net und ein netzwerk einrichten erst recht nicht...
ich kapituliere, was anderes bleibt mir da wohl nich...

den rechner gibts nich mal auf der hp seite, geschweige denn irgendwelche infos zu grafikkarte oder motherboard, boah, das nenne ich kundenfreundlich, die haben nich mal ne emailadresse, wenn man keine genaue produktbezeichnung hat, die ich ja habe, die es da aber nich gibt, okay, tag versaut, was solls...


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

Durchsuch die CD mal manuell nach einem Verzeichnis Treiber oder ähnlich...


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

Versuchs doch auch nochmal mit diesem Link: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/generic...oduct&cc=de

Vielleicht gibt er dir da was an ?!?
Musst nur die Kennzeichnung finden am Rechner :/

hmmm, wenn Das auch nicht klappt, versuchs mal mit dem Treiber, ist zwar die Schweizer Seite, aber ich wüsste nciht warum der nicht funktionieren sollte...testen kostet nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>>  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwar...uct=463776&  <<<

viel erfolg


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

die kennzeichnung steht auch am rechner, nur laut hp gibt es sie nicht, zumindest nicht auf deren seite, im internet faszinierenderweise schon, nur leider steht da nirgendwo was zu der grafikkarte.
den zweiten link schau ich mir gleich nochmal an...


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

na ja, hab mal ne mail an den schweizer support geschrieben, hier in deutschland war das ja nicht möglich, mal schauen, ob die mir ne auskunft geben können...


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

und den Treiber einfach runterladen ging nicht ?


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2007)

nu ja, vom schweizer support hab ich die antwort gekriegt, ich solle mir die treiber doch von der hp seite runterladen, lol, wenn es da welche geben würde, hätte ich das schon getan, wie gesagt, den rechner gibt es da nicht.
ich werd mir den treiber jetzt mal runterladen, kaputtmachen kann ich damit ja nix, oder?

so, runtergeladen und beim installationsversuch kam folgende meldung: the original drivers are stored in C:/HP/ Drivers/ Video folder. please install the driver through the Device manager.

was auch immer das bedeuten mag, aber so, wie ich das verstehe, ist der treiber da, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## zulsar (23. Januar 2007)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er ist da...nun auf Gerätemanager gehen , Videoanschluss auswählen und Treiber installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (24. Januar 2007)

Uff, ein Rechner wo man kA hat was drinne ist.
Problem hatte ich auch mal, als mein Freund nen Rechner herstellte und ich mich mal an eine Neuinstallation machte und Windows so einiges nicht erkannte (Sound, Grafikkarte, Mainboard und OnBoard LAN).
Super wirds dann, wenn auf dem Mainboard absolut GAR NIX drauf steht, bis auf das CE Zeichen.

ads0702, du könntest dir SiSoft Sandra (google ^^) runterladen und das zeigt dir, welche Komponenten sich in deinem Rechner befinden, sofern dem Programm deine Komponenten bekannt sind, was ich jetzt mal stark annehme. 
Ich hatte ja das Problem, dass ich den Hersteller erst dann rausfand als ich die Bios Nummer ausgelesen hatte *haare rauf*, aber hey.. nichts ist unmöglich.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wir stehen hinter dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (24. Januar 2007)

hmmmm, reusper.

Dieses Thema gehört eigentlich in den PC-Technik Bereich rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (24. Januar 2007)

hallo ads,

ich hab mal dein Problem versucht zu recherchieren. Also ich hab ja das Gefühl das HP sowas mit absicht macht!

nun schau mal hier.., dort solltest du dein System finden.., wenns nicht schon die richige Seite ist!

http://configurator.memorystock.com/result...p;modelID=49372

Es scheint  also als das du dir einfach mal nen ATI Treiber ziehst.., die sind in der Regel universell. Da ich ein eingefleischter Nvidia Kunde bin weiss ich nun nicht genau welcher Treiber zu deinem Sys der beste ist.., der neueste Treiber sollte funktionieren.

Allerdings macht mir deine Fehlermeldung etwas sorgen^^ das klingt für mich fast als wenn dein Kumpel die Einstellungen für den CPU Takt etwas verändert hat (bei dem System eigentlich auch kein Problem), dieses macht dann aber auch schnell Speicher Fehlermeldungen.

Also schritt 1... ATI Grafik und Chipset Treiber installieren
schritt 2... neustarten und beten
schritt 3... Rechner geht nicht .., Freund anrufen und fragen was er alles gemacht hat.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.., und einen Rechner den man im Netz nicht findet den gibt es eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße aus der Nähe von HH


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Januar 2007)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen und Du keine Angst hast, dass ich während der Einrichtung Deinen Bildschirm sehen kann, würde ich Dir anbieten, mittels einer Remoteverbindung Dir Deinen Rechner einzurichten. Ganz ehrlich: Dein Kumpel hatte gewiss keine Ahnung, sonst hätte er sich darum gekümmert, dass die Geräte auch eingerichtet sind.


----------



## Tommybee70 (24. Januar 2007)

Ich tippe das dein RAM Baustein in einem bestimmten Bereich defekt ist. Das gleich Problem hatte ich auch. Ich konnte WOW nicht installieren. Entweder ist die 1 oder 3 CD abgeschmiert bei der Installation. Hat 3 Tage gedauert bis ich es dann mal installiert bekommen habe. Im Spiel hatte ich ganz oft Abstürze.

Dann habe ich einen von meinen 2 Speicherbausteinen mal rausgenommen und einen Memory 
Check gemacht. Dabei hat sich raus gestellt das einer der 2 Riegel defekt war. 

Den habe ich rausgelassen und nochmal installiert und es lief sofort.
Vielleicht kannst du dir von Freunden passende Riegel zum testen mal ausleihen.


----------



## zulsar (24. Januar 2007)

Tommybee70 schrieb:


> Ich tippe das dein RAM Baustein in einem bestimmten Bereich defekt ist. Das gleich Problem hatte ich auch. Ich konnte WOW nicht installieren. Entweder ist die 1 oder 3 CD abgeschmiert bei der Installation. Hat 3 Tage gedauert bis ich es dann mal installiert bekommen habe. Im Spiel hatte ich ganz oft Abstürze.
> 
> Dann habe ich einen von meinen 2 Speicherbausteinen mal rausgenommen und einen Memory
> Check gemacht. Dabei hat sich raus gestellt das einer der 2 Riegel defekt war.
> ...



Naja, aufgrund der Screenshots sollte die erste Aktion dennoch die Installation der Treiber sein...dann kann man immer noch den Speicher testen


----------



## karstenschilder (25. Januar 2007)

Eben. Ich denke mal der Kumpel hat einfach nur Windows installiert und keinen einzigen Treiber. Mein Gerätemanager sieht nach ner Windowsinstallation genau so aus, bevor ich alle fehlenden Treiber installiert habe.


----------



## zulsar (26. Januar 2007)

Gibts was neues ?
Funktioniert der Rechner nun ? 
Treiber installiert ?


----------

